# More Videos Of My Hitch



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok all, this is it! I'm not starting anymore hitch threads here on Outbackers because I have now become a company. I think showing you my idea was all fine, and Ive had many people send emails, and pm's thanking me for the info. But since I'm now a company I dont feel its right anymore.. I'm not making anymore threads on my hitch. For those that want to continue its progress can go to my website.

BUT several questions were asked and I havent gotten around to answering them, so here goes.

Sway: On my rig there is none. I made a quick video showing how controllable sway is. I have done this many times in testing. I did this the other day and got pulled over by a sneak wrapper state patrol man for doing this.. He was about 1 mile back and seen me doing this.. He pulled me over and asked if I had a lil problem controlling my trailer. I had him look over my hitch, and thankfully after looking at my hitch he decided not to write me a ticket. He told me if "you can do that and pull out of it you are really onto something".. He said go find a runway for your video! He never even looked at my info. He said he is sick of investigating sway rv wrecks and also agreed that something isnt right and changes are needed. He basically patted me on the back and said, "you go!"

I know this video will really freak most of you out... Truthfully I can do this for hours and hours at any speed, loaded or empty.. It just doesnt matter. It is very hard on my trailer though.. In this video we are at 1200 tongue load, 6500 trailer wt. Had 3 bikes in tha garage.

I use any wd sway combo hitch always for this testing. At this point I have tried an equalizer, straight line cam reese, and a new pro series reese.. I like the pro series best as you do not have to add quite as much bar tension to get good sway control.. It uses friction pads and they work well with less tension.

I can do this all I want and just simply put the steering wheel to center and it will stop. No brakes are needed. My hitch makes it possible to wag my tail and be in total control.. I do a couple quick snaps to throw the trailer into a sway, then just put the steering wheel straight. The trailer comes back in line within a couple of snaps.. I have said many times that my hitch's axle and wheels become the steering axle for the trailer versus the rear axle that we presently have. This added seperation and friction enables you to control the trailer when and if it sways. The trailer has a much harder time controlling the truck.

Here is the vid, this will be quite, uh.. no words can describe it.. click for video

Ok here is going off of a curb for those asking..click for video

And another showing air operation with a 1200 lb tongue weight. Click for video

And one showing a right turn thru a dip.click for video

Here is one going down a 6 % hill and going 10 or so mph over posted yellow sign suggetion speed. click for video

Here are a few more in curves.click for video

And here.click for video

Here is one of my wife following me.click for video

Here is another long one of her following..clcik for video

I dont recommend doing this stuff all the time, but this is the reason I have took on this endeavor.. Wheather it makes it or not time will tell. When I tow a camper I want total comfort and safety. With this hitch I have all and even more of my expectations. I am sick of seeing wrecks and i have found a way to make towing an rv vastly safer than what is out there presently..

Its been a fun ride all. Thanks for all your kind words and comments! I will still be around, but am just not going to add anymore info about my hitch. I think you have all figured out what I have been doing concerning this hitch. As I have said before it really isnt about money, its about safety.. If I can make an honest living from this endeavor than that will be awesome...

I'll answer any questions here, but I'm not adding anymore new threads...

Thanks all, you all have been a big help!

Thank You! 
Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Carey,

Great vids and great idea for a hitch. Someday, when I have the money, I'm going to order one. Here's why...

Although I have a 3/4T truck, the Dodge Mega Cab has a serious flaw - payload capacity! Once I have the TT hooked up and my truck loaded (all my passengers are inside the cab, full load of fuel, etc.) I only have about 350# of payload remaining in the bed of the truck. Your hitch will completely solve this problem by taking the tongue weight of the TT out of the payload. Brilliant! I can't wait until I can afford one.

But here's something that I'd like to see...Can you make the air compressor part of the hitch? I don't need one on the truck and I'd like the whole thing to be one unit. You know, just mount the hitch to the truck, add the TT, plug it into the 7-pin connector, and the hitch automatically adds the correct pressure to the airbag without any involvement on my part. This is worth $2K to me!

BTW, how difficult is it backing up the hitch to mount the TT? Seems almost impossible to do it solo because you can't SEE the hitch. Do you have a way to 'lock it in' so that it will back up straight with the truck? Just curious.

Please keep posting these cool vids and pictures!


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I checked out your website, your product looks awesome!

Also watched some of the videos, seems to work real well. Great idea!

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Airboss said:


> Carey,
> 
> Great vids and great idea for a hitch. Someday, when I have the money, I'm going to order one. Here's why...
> 
> ...


Backing up to the trailer is the same as backing up to the trailer now.. Just leave bag dumped and line up with the coupler.. Nothing bends here so it is no different than it is now..

On the compressor, it would be no biggie to put it on the hitch, but you wont be able to tow with tailgate down.. But if that is not a problem cool.. But if the tailgate every gets lowered it would hit the compressor. There is nowhere to mount it but on top of the hitch. Maybe it would be better to mount the compressor on the tongue of the trailer.. That way if the gate ever gets lowered your not out 500 bucks for a body/paint job...

I just dont feel it right anymore.. posting videos/info and all.. I would think many are thinking I'm pushing my company and thats not what forums are really for.. They are for ideas.. My idea turned into a biz.. Its no longer an idea... Sorry airboss..

Carey


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Carey,
> 
> Great vids and great idea for a hitch. Someday, when I have the money, I'm going to order one. Here's why...
> 
> ...


Backing up to the trailer is the same as backing up to the trailer now.. Just leave bag dumped and line up with the coupler.. Nothing bends here so it is no different than it is now..

On the compressor, it would be no biggie to put it on the hitch, but you wont be able to tow with tailgate down.. But if that is not a problem cool.. But if the tailgate every gets lowered it would hit the compressor. There is nowhere to mount it but on top of the hitch. Maybe it would be better to mount the compressor on the tongue of the trailer.. That way if the gate ever gets lowered your not out 500 bucks for a body/paint job...

I just dont feel it right anymore.. posting videos/info and all.. I would think many are thinking I'm pushing my company and thats not what forums are really for.. They are for ideas.. My idea turned into a biz.. Its no longer an idea... Sorry airboss..

Carey
[/quote]

Don't think you need to justify your reasons for protecting yourself.

Great idea and I wish you all the best. I'll keep my eye out for when it hits the market. Just don't forget to check in with us every now and then when you hit the big time.

All the best once again.

Bill


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I am picking up a new 30RLS tomorrow, I may be a customer in the not so distant future.

How much length does it add to the total TV/TT?

Dave


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just a quick thought after watching the first video.

What is missing is how this restoration of control compares to other anti-sway solutions without your product. What will happen with a couple of "quick snaps" when using a reese dual cam, for example? Of course, if you believe your product adds value you must believe to do the same thing without it would be very dangerous, so I don't expect to see you make that video!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

BoaterDan said:


> Just a quick thought after watching the first video.
> 
> What is missing is how this restoration of control compares to other anti-sway solutions without your product. What will happen with a couple of "quick snaps" when using a reese dual cam, for example? Of course, if you believe your product adds value you must believe to do the same thing without it would be very dangerous, so I don't expect to see you make that video!


Nope not me. I dont feel any of those systems work all that well. This is why I built this.. I have spent 1000's of miles without any wd or sway and only using the hitch.. And yes you can make sway happen easier, but its still not hard to pull out of it. Cant make a video of that cause then people will think this hitch stops sway. This hitch only makes your trailer harder to take control of the truck. Thats all I can disclose.

But to protect everyone I have to ask people to use this hitch with sway control. And I think when people get a chance to try these too paried together they will be astonished.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HuckZito said:


> I am picking up a new 30RLS tomorrow, I may be a customer in the not so distant future.
> 
> How much length does it add to the total TV/TT?
> 
> Dave


edit; sorry been scatterbrained.. It adds 17 inches not 23. It is 17 inches more from pin eye to pin eye.. I have no clue where the number 23 came from.. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

bill_pfaff said:


> Carey,
> 
> Great vids and great idea for a hitch. Someday, when I have the money, I'm going to order one. Here's why...
> 
> ...


Backing up to the trailer is the same as backing up to the trailer now.. Just leave bag dumped and line up with the coupler.. Nothing bends here so it is no different than it is now..

On the compressor, it would be no biggie to put it on the hitch, but you wont be able to tow with tailgate down.. But if that is not a problem cool.. But if the tailgate every gets lowered it would hit the compressor. There is nowhere to mount it but on top of the hitch. Maybe it would be better to mount the compressor on the tongue of the trailer.. That way if the gate ever gets lowered your not out 500 bucks for a body/paint job...

I just dont feel it right anymore.. posting videos/info and all.. I would think many are thinking I'm pushing my company and thats not what forums are really for.. They are for ideas.. My idea turned into a biz.. Its no longer an idea... Sorry airboss..

Carey
[/quote]

Don't think you need to justify your reasons for protecting yourself.

Great idea and I wish you all the best. I'll keep my eye out for when it hits the market. Just don't forget to check in with us every now and then when you hit the big time.

All the best once again.

Bill
[/quote]

I think it will be a long while before it ever takes off well. Its just too unconventional. I expect a year before it really floats its own boat. For now its a part time biz. Thats all it can be for now, and I understand that. Its too odd of an idea.

But I just dont want to make people mad here for promoting my hitch.. I knew I would eventually face that and I think its time to stop..

I know most forums dont allow owners to talk about there products. I know I'm surely pushing things here. This was an idea that I built just for myself, but when I let people try it. They all told me you have to get this out there. But I know I have a long road to go down before its considered a normal thing. Even the cop that pulled me over said, I have never seen something like that, but it makes since.

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just dont feel it right anymore.. posting videos/info and all.. I would think many are thinking I'm pushing my company and thats not what forums are really for.. They are for ideas.. My idea turned into a biz.. Its no longer an idea... Sorry airboss..
> 
> Carey


I understand. We'll talk as soon as I get more $$$.

~Dean


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Carey

I would like to wish you all the very best with your idea and bringing it to market. Having done this before, I know how hard you must have worked. My idea did not make me rich but I did get it patented in 3 countries and I learned allot.

All the very best and remember to have fun while doing it, it well be a ride for sure.

Again, all the very best to you and your family because I know they must have supported you as well.

Thor


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Here is one going down a 6 % hill and going 10 or so mph over posted yellow sign suggetion speed. click for video
> 
> Thanks all, you all have been a big help!
> 
> ...


57 mph in a 40 mph suggested posted curve.







Hmm.... I usually follow the yellow signs for danger/safety purposes. Good Luck with your corporation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let us know when you have sold your first one....we'll have an online Outbackers.com party for you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW. Thats cool! Be safe when making these videos! Id love to try one of them!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> But I just dont want to make people mad here for promoting my hitch.. I knew I would eventually face that and I think its time to stop..
> 
> Carey


My opinion, for whatever that's worth, is don't sweat it too much. What is really irritating is when new people just barge into a close-knit group/forum and start hawking their wares. You're a well-established figure around here who has talked about your hitch idea extensively before, so I see it totally different.

Now, you start new threads every other day it will be a different story, but I don't have a problem with you jumping into any hitch/towing thread and saying "well, this is MY solution." Part of my reason is because you continue to add a fresh way of looking at the whole problem, which is theoretically/academically interesting regardless of the product.

And good luck!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LabbyCampers said:


> Here is one going down a 6 % hill and going 10 or so mph over posted yellow sign suggetion speed. click for video
> 
> Thanks all, you all have been a big help!
> 
> ...


57 mph in a 40 mph suggested posted curve.







Hmm.... I usually follow the yellow signs for danger/safety purposes. Good Luck with your corporation.
[/quote]

Same here lol.. I was lucky even to do the sugested speed before! And yes 57 in a 40 is pushing things to the edge. But this whole idea has pushed the envelope! I was so nervous testing the first one I made, I was almost sick!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let us know when you have sold your first one....we'll have an online Outbackers.com party for you.


Ive already sold several locally. But it will be mar-april before any use them in this cold country. I do have several interests out of state and will leave it at that for now.<wink>

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thor said:


> Carey
> 
> I would like to wish you all the very best with your idea and bringing it to market. Having done this before, I know how hard you must have worked. My idea did not make me rich but I did get it patented in 3 countries and I learned allot.
> 
> ...


I really dont expect to get rich either, but it would be Great to step out of that semi.. Talk about pushing the envelope! I feel my perfect driving record is on borrowed time. I have had tons of real close calls the last few years.

I love building things and if this all works out my hands will be in heaven! lol

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Carey, incredible video and incredible story of making your hitch. It has been great to read your ideas from start to production. I second the idea that u are not hawking your product as you have taught me and I asume others a great deal. Being releatively new to the site u are always a contributer and give sound advice when needed. I wish u the best and some day may be interested in your product. We have driven 2000 miles to florida and back without any problems but with my set up I have been aprehensive about going out west. This may be a cheaper alternative until I get the BIG TRUCK some day when the dw let me. Best wishes on your product.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Let us know when you have sold your first one....we'll have an online Outbackers.com party for you.


Ive already sold several locally. But it will be mar-april before any use them in this cold country. I do have several interests out of state and will leave it at that for now.<wink>

Carey
[/quote]

Well...congrats to you then. I didn't know you were in production. Please don't go quite on us...I'd like to continue to hear about your progress.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Carey,

I was searching for some towing info about my new truck and I stumbled on a hitch somewhat similar to yours. I'm guessing you've already seen it but I had never heard of them before. It was called the Stinger Hitch and it can be seen at stingerhitch.com. It looks like your setup with the air suspension to manage the tongue weight would make for a much more capable hitch. The simple spring setup the stinger uses looks like it would always be too little or too much and there is no provision to unload the hitch for tight maneuvering.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Carey Hello from a fellow dry bulk hauler!







How does it do in the wind? When its windy we really notice the sway. We can get a balanced feeling with our 23 if we fill the fresh water tank full it really seems to help with the tongue pull that you feel. Its not like a driving my 10 wheeler. I have super singles have to haul as much as legally possible. I have been watching your progress with your HitchHog it looks great. Those videos are very convincing.

Thanks Alicia


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

MJRey said:


> Carey,
> 
> I was searching for some towing info about my new truck and I stumbled on a hitch somewhat similar to yours. I'm guessing you've already seen it but I had never heard of them before. It was called the Stinger Hitch and it can be seen at stingerhitch.com. It looks like your setup with the air suspension to manage the tongue weight would make for a much more capable hitch. The simple spring setup the stinger uses looks like it would always be too little or too much and there is no provision to unload the hitch for tight maneuvering.


Actually the Stinger Hitch(formally The Hell Yea Hitch) is what motivated me to come up with the idea of using an air bag.

I actually was searching around for some sort of fix that would help my 1/2 ton support the 1200lb tongue weight I never guessed I would have with this kargoroo. I had just bought my truck and didnt want to go trade it back in if I really didnt need to. I knew semis used wheels to support there loads. So I went looking for a hitch with wheels.

I found his hitch and done some forum searching to find comments from people who had bought one. They all said having the wheel gave a very pleasureable towing experience. They all said the feeling of towing with his hitch was almost too good to be true. But since The Stinger Hitch only had a few inches of wheel travel, they all said the ride was sickening over bumps and pavement separations.

So, I decided not to buy it. The Trailer Toad by Robin Industries hadnt been put out yet. This was Nov, 2006.

They also said the tire wear was horrible, most said around 500 miles. They said for the feeling of confidence the hitch gave them, they would deal with the tire wear. These little tires are only about 35 bucks rim and all. So for that price they said they could overlook the tire wear. But the ride was so bad they just couldnt deal with it.

The owner of the Stinger Hitch tells you his hitch is only meant to be used as a short term fix, and is not meant to be used for a cross country trip.

His main market is farmers that need to pull an implement trailer from the farm to a field or vise versa. Or from the farm to the dealer for repairs. Thats his core of business and he is doing Very well!

His new invention is selling even better. He mounts a wheel to the bottom of snow plows which picks up the blade slightly. This reduces fatigue and gravel removal of dirt roads. That is one Fantastic Idea!

I sat down making cardboard models and came up with this idea. If you go to my website hitchhog.com you will have to google that as I'm not on many search engines yet, but am No.1 on google. Click on THE IDEA. you can read the story of what I went thru and how I came up with this idea.. Its too long to post here.

Everything you pointed out is everything i thought also..

Air bags have been out a long time. But it has just been in the last couple of years that an air bag was designed to actually get smaller in diameter as pressure increased, and go from 3 inches flat with just 80 lbs of pressure to make it go flat, to 12 inches tall at full pressure.

These air bags came from the slammed car crowd, the Lowriders. They have an interest using air bags with computer contollers to make there cars dance up and down and all around. They use large co2 cylinders for there pressure source. There systems are based on 600 psi, and yes they have air bags rated for 600 psi.

I buy my airbags and all components out of Phoenix. This is the heart of the car dance crowd. this is where the technolgy came from to even think about using an air bag like I have.

For a wheel hitch to work really well it needs to closely mirror the suspension cycles of the vehicle. Previuosly air bags did not have enough travel to do this..

The air bag that comes with my hitch has 8 inches of wheel travel. That is why I can go off of curbs and over dips without issue. This also helps with the main receiver hitch. If the wheels stay on the ground at all times going down the highway, the hitch on your truck wont have any problems.

But yep the stinger hitch is the pinacle of my idea. The Stinger Hitch, The Trailer Toad and The Tuff Tow is the only competition. But I will guarantee you there will be more. This idea is an old idea, but with our new technolgy more and more will be coming soon.. There is no way to make a hitch that would work for eveyone.

The stinger hitch is for farmers. Or moving a big load from point a to b, that is a short distance.
The trailer toad is meant for motohomes pulling large trailers, but can be used for other vehicles and trailers too. It can only be used to tow a trailer as the w/d bars are used to keep the hitch from flipping over.
The tuff tow is meant for large pull type only as it is mounted into the trailer a frame.
My hitch is meant for rv'ers who would like a supple ride with there bumper pulls, 5th wheels and in bed truck campers. It will also work very well for horse trailers, as it reduces the shock the horses have to go thru.

My hitch and the stinger hitch are the only one that can be used without a trailer for a load in the bed..

So I know I have a virtually untapped market out there. If I had a few million bucks i would have this on tv right now, but i dont, so I have to start out small.. I am basically doing quiet marketing as I know I cant keep up with demand if it all of the sudden takes off. Im trying to build this slowly.. Till I can afford to start a manufacturing plant..

This hitch is the talk of the town right now. We parked our truck at my wifes barber shop and we had about 20 people around it all day looking at it. We just take it there a few days a week cause her parking lot stays so full the barber cuatomers have no place to park.. lol

I drive it around town with just the hitch attached and people pretty much just stare at me.. lol

Guess I better not decide to do something wrong.. They will find me easy.. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

timewizard said:


> Carey Hello from a fellow dry bulk hauler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hello back!









It works Really well in the wind.

Using a w/d sway setup makes you feel the wind much like our semis.. It just feels like one large vehicle. The wiggle wag is gone.

My mother inlaw has an old 94 cherokee I used from time to time to test with. I took that jeep out on several windy days and couldnt believe how well it handled.

I wish I could make a video in the wind, but its kinda hard to prove its real windy lol.

The feeling in wind closely resembles the feeling of driving our semis.. The vehicle feels as if its just one long vehicle and sway is not an issue with a good sway setup.. It actually isnt much of an issue without it too. But it is better with it. The weight you feel is very semi like too, with just the feeling of weight being towed.

Since the trailer has a much harder time affecting the truck it just feels better if the trailer moves.. It doesnt drag your truck with it. Same in curves, that feeling of push is totally gone, thats why I can do 60 in 40 mph curves easily. You dont have to fight the steering wheel cause there is no push from behind. The truck just goes where you point it.

Be safe out there! Nothing like powder hauling!! I generally haul 27-28 tons.
Carey


----------

